# [RISOLTO] Grub errore 17

## Supremus

salve a tutti ho un problema con il boot quando avvio il sistema mi da questo errore

```
root (hd0,0)

filesystem type unknown partition type 0x7

Error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition

```

ho trovato anche la soluzione ma io di inglese non ci capisco molto... mi potete dare un mano...

```
This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.

Be sure to check your root(x,y) settings in your grub.conf.

Also, if you are trying to boot Windows, make sure that your grub.conf file has the root (hdX,Y) (or rootnoverify (hdX,Y)) and chainloader (hdX,Y)+1 in it. 
```

----------

## noice

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/grub-error-guide.xml

----------

## bandreabis

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> salve a tutti ho un problema con il boot quando avvio il sistema mi da questo errore
> 
> ```
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> ...

 

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

cat /etc/fstab
```

almeno ci capiamo qualcosa.   :Razz: 

----------

## Supremus

```
/dev/sda6   /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda7   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sda8   /            ext3    noatime              0 1

```

poi ho anche 2 partizioni windows sda1 e sda5

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda8 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,5)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## Scen

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda6   /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2
> 
> ...

 

Ma se in sda1 e sda5 hai partizioni Windows (immagino NTFS e/o FAT32), allora hai sbagliato a configurare grub.conf.

Per chiarezza

```

Linux   Grub

sda1 -> hd0,0

sda2 -> hd0,1

sda5 -> hd0.4

sda6 -> hd0.5

sda7 -> hd0.6

sda8 -> hd0.7

```

per cui il tuo grub.conf diventa:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r6

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda8 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## Supremus

OK ho risolto come mi hai detto te...però ora quando avvio mi dice 

```
kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! try using the 'noapic' kernel parameter
```

----------

## Scen

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> OK ho risolto come mi hai detto te...però ora quando avvio mi dice 
> 
> ```
> kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! try using the 'noapic' kernel parameter
> ```
> ...

 

Prova il suggerimento che ti viene dato, per cui aggiungi alla riga

```

kernel /boot/ecc.ecc.

```

dopo udev, il parametro noapic.

----------

## Supremus

ok ma devo sostituire udev con noapic o no metto semplicemente dopo udev???

----------

## noice

devi aggiungerlo  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Mettilo pure dopo, per cui la tua riga diventa

```

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda8 udev noapic

```

Tutte le cose scritte dopo kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 sono i parametri che passi al kernel, e in base a quelli esegue determinate operazioni. root è essenziale, gli vai a dire dove risiede la partizione di root; altri parametri possono servire all'occorrenza. Nel tuo caso ne hai diversi in quanto stai utilizzando un kernel compilato con genkernel, che richiede una configurazione di boot del kernel particolare.

(perdonami se mi sono dilungato ma pensavo fosse utile chiarirti un pò la modifica che vai ad eseguire  :Wink:  )

----------

## Supremus

Grazie mille ho risolto come mi avete detto voi aggiungendo noapic alla fine...

cmq siete unici..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille

----------

